# Wiring 6RPM 115V AC motor



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I searched the forum, but nothing looks like the motor I have. I'm trying to figure it out and since it is AC I'm very nervous (I don't like to go over 12V DC). Is there a way to connect it to a three prong grounded plug? I think its the same motor HeresJohnny has used.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure.
The two white wires (L1, neutral) go to the wide blade on the plug, the brown wire (L2, hot) goes to the narrow blade. You don't need to connect anything to the ground prong, although you may find it easier to just get a replacement lamp cord plug and some 2-conductor lamp wire at the hardware store. Twist or solder the motor wires to the lamp wires (wrap the connections with electrical tape) and connect them to the proper blades in the plug.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup, that's one of the motors I have been using, thanks Otaku. I always mount a plastic outlet box next to the motor, use cable clamps and wirenut the connections inside the box.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, you're the best. I didn't think I was going to get to this project this busy year, but the stars must be in the right alignment. Hauntforum to the rescue!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent advice as usual! Except the 'electric tape' comment made me cringe!

I hate that stuff! It's always slipping loose, falling off, adhesive turning to goo and slipping away, etc. It's bad at low voltage though can lead to a much more 'hair raising' experience at high voltage.

At the minimum I'd say get some properly sized crimp on butt connectors. Another option would be to put on a set of wire nuts.

My go-to method is to solder and add some heat shrink tube. If your HST has a layer of hot glue inside, you have a virtually water tight connection which will be trouble free. I put this tutorial together ages ago, but still fairly relevant. If your wires happen to form a loop, slide the heat shrink on before soldering! (I was just extending a bunch of wires, so put it on after soldering)

http://coreyonline.tripod.com/wiresplice.html


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I was thinking heat shrink. This prop will be indoors as well.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Ooops, that's what I get for being lazy! Thanks, Corey...yes, heat shrink tubes are a good way to isolate the connections.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, this has been a huge help! I recently purchased this motor and was a bit stumped on wiring it (newbie to propmaking). 

Apologies for sidetracking, but has anyone had any luck attaching a crank arm to the shaft of this particular motor model? I've tried u-bolting it, but the shaft is so short/small it doesn't hold onto anything...at this point I am thinking of just supergluing it onto a wooden shaft.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have used this motor for a couple of crank ghosts, using a ubolt to attach. Toward the end of the video shows the connection I used.

http:// http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33118


----------

